
A Mother Finds Joy in Helping a Child Navigate Their Shared Traits - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/05/14/528116476/a-mother-finds-joy-in-helping-a-child-navigate-their-shared-traits
======
jansho
You can do the same for younger siblings who may sometimes struggle with
school, friendship, love, career and life in general.

I have two and they both want to be engineers. One of them is very similar in
character to me - and I'm already experiencing deja vus with her. I'm not
replacing our mom, mom is the real deal, simultaneously fierce and loving. But
there will be some things that they'll hesitate to tell her. So the best I can
do is build enough trust so that I can be their soundboard if they need one,
and a 'sifu master' if they need advice - with my history of failures it's
unlikely that I'll be role model but hey, at least I know where the holes are
and what to do if you do fall in. I'm investing in those brats so they better
become engineers ;)

